# My kitten bloated belly



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

If you were following my other thread about my kitten not eating then i dont have to explain the situation again
after my kitten is eating now his belly has really got massive and is hard is this normal? in like 3days he has put on loads of weight and it just looks bloated and i hope its not hurting him like it should be fat but it isnt
also how much can you feed a kitten can you over feed them?
my kitten has eaten two big boxes of cooked chicken chunks he's just hungry all the time but i take some food away because i dont want him to be sick from eating too much i was just wondering if you think its hurting him he doesnt appear to be in any pain like but just a bit concerned 
thanks. x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

How much weight is there in these boxes of chicken chunks?

Surely you know that if any animal hasn't eaten for a long time and especially if it's had diarrhoea and sickness, you don't let them eat until they stop and so fill their bellies? You feed little and often, small amounts to give their digestive system a chance to start working properly, because it hasn't been working at all for days beforehand.

If you've allowed this kitten to eat as much as he wants of the food you've offered him, then you've probably overloaded his belly and his digestive system is struggling to cope with it.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

I think you need to get him back to the vets like now today
Its not normal at all and could potentially be really serious.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

erm im not sure there quite big tho 
yes i know and shouldnt have fed his so much at once but i was just so happy that he was eating that i just let him eat what he wanted
but i dont want him to be constipated because i dont think hes had a poo for 2 days


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

On the basis that this kitten 'ran away' and ended up in a shelter unvaccinated, he could very well be suffering from something a lot worse than diarrhoea and sickness.

Does the belly feel soft and 'squishy' like a hot water bottle???

The weight will be on the box.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Shadowz said:


> I think you need to get him back to the vets like now today
> Its not normal at all and could potentially be really serious.


hes not in any pain and has been bouncing about playing and attacking feet hes fine he doesnt need the vets hes got an appointment on wednesday


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

On the basis that you didn't know something as basic as that you shouldn't overfeed an animal that hasn't eaten for days and has had diarrhoea and sickness, how do you know he doesn't need a vet?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

right first of dont put 'ran away' because he genuinely did if it was anything other than that my ousin would not be ringing catshelters every hour and looking for him would she
the weight is 240 gram ive just looked
and when he lays down its flabby but wen he stands up it just looks massive at the sides of him and its hard


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

because he appears to be fine thats why he doesnt need a vet
ive done everything the vet has said
give him his worming medicine fed him what he said and giv him his tablets theres nothing he can do for him


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, young kittens don't run away from their mothers - he more likely wandered off and got lost, but he did not 'run away'!

That's why I put it in inverted commas, cos I don't think he did that, even though that's what you're saying.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

ok well hes safe and sound now thats all that matters


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

if his stomach is hard , he is bloated and his he not been to the loo for a few days then he do need to see a vet


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> because he appears to be fine thats why he doesnt need a vet
> ive done everything the vet has said
> give him his worming medicine fed him what he said and giv him his tablets theres nothing he can do for him


I'm really questioning your knowledge and experience as you are saying you know all about cats and yet your posts make it obvious that you don't!

You said in your other thread that he wasn't in pain because he was purring, so you obviously didn't know that cats purr when they are in pain. 

You let him starve himself and have diarrhoea and sickness for days and did nothing, then came onto a forum to ask for advice instead of taking him straight to a vets.

Now you've overfed him and caused his belly to bloat, but you are diagnosing that he doesn't need a vet.

I'm sorry, but I need to ask - are you an adult?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

right please dont make me out to be stupid and a risk to animals because im really not i take care of all my animals very well and give them plenty of love
i came on here for advice not to be crticised and yes i am an adult im 19 i run a house always make sure ive got gas n leccy and food in for everything which is alot more the most people my age
also i am a bit concerned now because he is laying on my and he was padding on me to settle down and i noticed his bumhole had come out quite a bit i dont think its a polapse but it doesnt seem normal


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So if you care for all your animals why isn't he at a vet?

why are you asking on a public forum for advice from people who can't even see your kitten?

He's 4 months old. He's hardly eaten for days and had sickness and diarrhoea and now you're described symptoms of bloating and telling us you don't think he's poo'd for 2 days!!

As I said on your other thread, I've owned and bred cats for over 20 years, I've attended veterinary seminars on cat diseases etc and I wouldnt' have left a 4 month old kitten that wasn't eating for days, let alone do what you've just done!

It's neither wonder you feel you are being criticised?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

good for you 
stop making me out to be a proper cat abuser and that man


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

OK - you're the expert and I know nothing!

I just don't know why you come on a forum and ask for advice, get good advice and then declare you know better. If you knew better you wouldn't be on here asking for advice.

I opted out of your other thread, because it was obvious you were taking no notice of what people with more knowledge and experience than you were telling you.

I came onto this one with doubts, purely because I'm so concerned about this poor kitten.

Again you obviously don't want to take the advice you're asking for, so that's me out of this one too.

Although it's your kitten I feel sorry for!


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

please just get him to a vet now.
Im much more worried about a blockage or similar inside him causing the sickness in the first place and which might now have blocked all the food up hense him not being to the vet and his bum protruding.
Please please phone the PDSA and explain and get him back there today.
Wednesday could be to late for him.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats nearly 500g of food. I think when the vet said chicken or turkey he meant a piece of fresh meat boiled in a pan, not taken from a packet, which must have additives as its a processed piece. The idea being a "bland" diet.

Feorag is probably one of the most experienced cat people on here and she has been giving excellent advice.

Incidentally, a diet of microwave meals and takeaways isn't particularly good for you either!:blush:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

have you got any photos of this said kitten?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have a look in her profile - it's pathetically thin and undergrown - probably make you cry Gina!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Have a look in her profile - it's pathetically thin and undergrown - probably make you cry Gina!


:'(


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

i got him that way so dont make out like ie made him like that
my nd my boyfriend have tried our hardest to get him back to health and a normal weight so dont criticise me pleae i know i shud of took him to the vets sooner but i was daft and i didnt but i got him sorted and the medication and have given him it so it not like im just leaving him ive had him in my site all the time so i no hes okaiis im not a nasty cat neglector as im been made out to be and top with the could be too late hes at deaths door malarky becaue he really isnt
and also theres nothing i can do about the chicken situation as i dont have a coooker so im just having to make do with the bough cooked chicken which he seems to enjoy


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Phone the vets - its the only solution - waiting until wednesday might mean a dead kitten.
You will be neglecting him if you dont provide him with some vet treatment asap with the symptoms he is showing now.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, everyone likes junk food. As an owner, you should be providing a nutritious diet - animals will eat junk til it kills them. From what I've read on these threads, your kitten isn't going to live very long, unless you take responsibility. If you don't have the facilities to look after it, take it to a cats home.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I've no cat knowledge so I'll keep out of that but if he hasn't done a poo for 2 days and has been wormed could he be full of dead worms?Possibly impacted.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

OK - one last attempt to get through to you!


Jessikat said:


> i got him that way so dont make out like ie made him like that


I didn't!! Where did I say that? However, the fact that you left him for 4 days not eating and with diarrhoea and sickness has contributed to the condition he's in now. 


Jessikat said:


> i know i shud of took him to the vets sooner but i was daft and i didnt but i got him sorted and the medication and have given him it so it not like im just leaving him ive had him in my site all the time so i no hes okaiis im not a nasty cat neglector as im been made out to be and top with the could be too late hes at deaths door malarky becaue he really isnt


Yes you should have taken him to the vets sooner - he's 4 months old for goodness sake. He doesn't carry enough weight to be able to survive 4 days without food and with diarrhoea and not suffer, so sorry, in my eyes that does constitute neglect. No-one is suggesting you don't love your animals, but loving them isn't enough - you take responsibility to get them veterinary care when it's needed - you can't cure diarrhoea with love.

And you are *not* an expert so you can't tell anyone he's not at death's door. No-one can tell you that, but a vet, but he's certainly nowhere near the picture of health!


Jessikat said:


> and also theres nothing i can do about the chicken situation as i dont have a coooker so im just having to make do with the bough cooked chicken which he seems to enjoy


Yes there is. You can buy him fresh chicken and cook it yourself. Even if you don't have a hot plate you can cook chicken in the microwave. Any cooked chicken bought over the counter, unless it's from the fresh cooked rotisserie section of a supermarket, will have preservatives of some kind in it.

Please do something to get this kitten the help it so obviously needs.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Loderuna said:


> Well, everyone likes junk food. As an owner, you should be providing a nutritious diet - animals will eat junk til it kills them. From what I've read on these threads, your kitten isn't going to live very long, unless you take responsibility. If you don't have the facilities to look after it, take it to a cats home.


i was only ment to have it a few days i bought it kitten food i didnt know it was going to be ill and need cooked chicken did i?
and he doesnt eat junk food ive been tld by the vet to food him chicken and turkey only for a week
and ive just been informed that he had a poo yesterday by my bf i didnt know this coz i was round my friends and was just assuming it hadnt because of his tummy


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

So u are not contacting the vet ?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I am beginning to think, perhaps, you are out of your depth with this sick kitten. Surely your boyfriend knows how concerned you are - why on earth did he not tell you that the kitten had managed to "go"? Is there anything else he hasn't told you about the kitten that happened last night.

Perhaps you could contact, say, the local Cats Protection and ask them to take him and care for him. They will have experienced foster carers who should be able to help. If you were only meant to have him for a few days, obviously the original owner (your cousin, I think you said) doesn't want him back. Did they know how poorly he was?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> ive had him in my site all the time





Jessikat said:


> iand ive just been informed that he had a poo yesterday by my bf i didnt know this coz i was round my friends and was just assuming it hadnt because of his tummy


Oops!


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

no because if hes had a poo then hes not constipated and will be fine
our mam seen him today and shes always had cats and she thinks hes fine so ill see how he is he appears to be fine


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

feorag said:


> Oops!


you know what i meen hes always got someone with him and ive only been out like once since i got him i always put him next to me on the settee and take him to bed so i know hes okaiis


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor kitten  As said before buy raw chicken add a tiny bit of water and microwave it, pre cooked shop bought chicken pieces are full of additives and salt(read the packet)

If you lived nearer I would give this kitten a space in our sanctuary were he would get full vet treatment including bloodtests

Maybe he needs a poo hence his anus protruding, I would watch that he doesnt prolapse as he will need immediate vet treatment if it does happen


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh dear this seems to be going from bad to worse - try and read what we are saying to you.

Your mum may well have/had cats, but she is not a vet, and hopefully, she has never had one as poorly as yours is. One minute you are saying he is severly bloated, then hes had a poo, now he is not consitpated and he is fine.

Of course, as you posted previously, your landlord does not allow pets, so he is going to have to be removed from your care at some point. Why not hand him over to a rescue as previously suggested by others, including me?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Poor kitten  As said before buy raw chicken add a tiny bit of water and microwave it, pre cooked shop bought chicken pieces are full of additives and salt(read the packet)
> 
> If you lived nearer I would give this kitten a space in our sanctuary were he would get full vet treatment including bloodtests
> 
> Maybe he needs a poo hence his anus protruding, I would watch that he doesnt prolapse as he will need immediate vet treatment if it does happen


how long would i need to boil it for? i dnt want to give him food poisining
yeah ill keep an eye on it my boyfriend said he cant see anything wrong with it but i think its coming out a bit


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Can't you just go to a supermarket and buy a chicken leg or some thighs from the rotisserie section where it's fresh cooked?

Your mum may have had cats all her life, but that doesn't make her an expert on sick kittens - sorry!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> how long would i need to boil it for? i dnt want to give him food poisining
> yeah ill keep an eye on it my boyfriend said he cant see anything wrong with it but i think its coming out a bit


 

Until it changes colour inside(it will be white when cooked through if you use chicken breast )


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Oh dear this seems to be going from bad to worse - try and read what we are saying to you.
> 
> Your mum may well have/had cats, but she is not a vet, and hopefully, she has never had one as poorly as yours is. One minute you are saying he is severly bloated, then hes had a poo, now he is not consitpated and he is fine.
> 
> Of course, as you posted previously, your landlord does not allow pets, so he is going to have to be removed from your care at some point. Why not hand him over to a rescue as previously suggested by others, including me?


because hes already got an owner she lives 2 hours away and my cousin was ment ton take him friday but couldnt because we have a follow up appointment on wednesday
hes not in that much danger living with me you know he seems happy and settled and always gives me loves n licks so i cant be doing that much wrong!


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Until it changes colour inside(it will be white when cooked through if you use chicken breast )


thanks ill buy him some and do it tommoro


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> he always gives me loves n licks so i cant be doing that much wrong!


I simply cannot believe the naivety of that statement!


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

OK, now, you say he "seems" to be fine. But you do realise that could be the exact reason as to why he's not fine?

Lets start with wild cats - Lions ect, they have to "seem" fine to make sure that predators don't take advantage of it's weakness. All animals have this instinct. So they'll always "seem" fine, but when something isn't normal TAKE IT TO A VET! It's better than to be safe than sorry, no?
Would you rather have a dead kitten, or pay a bit to take to him to a vet and find out he's fine?

Take Feorag for example, she's kept cats for ages as she's said, and attended seminars ect ect. but even she wouldn't dare to assume that a cat was "seems" fine. She'd take it straight to a vet, if something wasn't normal.

The fact you keep saying it seems fine, and refuse to take it to a vet added to the fact you're 19, have to pay for all your own stuff ect makes me think you're not taking him because you can't afford another vets appointment hence making him wait 'till Wednesday to get checked out?


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

and its a PDSA vet so dont cost a fortune does it ?


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

To the OP I think you need to take the kitten to a vet as soon as possible. Having read your other thread I thought the vet sounded a bit of an ar*e. Regardless of what you think of the advice given please take the kitten to a decent vet.


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

vet asap better to get it sorted now rather than let it go further :no1:


----------



## baileyg (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi hun, you really should take your kitten to the vet asap..I think its clear to see that people are just conserned for the well being of this kitten. The fact he/she has a bloated belly could be a million reasons, and if it is serious your kitten might not last the weekend. From going on what's been said so far, if you kitten was a runt of the litter, and generally not the most healthy, there is a chance is could have an internal problem/defect such as a twisted gut. This would explain the large belly. Hopefully it's nothing so serious, but do you really want to take that risk? I'm only trying to help, hope the poor thing gets better soon.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Jess, has the kitten passed any worms at all? What worming medicine did you use?


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

It amazes me, on your first thread you say hes really poorly and on this one you say his bottom is sticking out and as soon as people say you really should take him vets all of a sudden hes a lot better, running around and now all of a sudden hes had a poo and hes fine, why dont you do the right thing and take him back to the vets to get him checked over, if they say he's fine then all well and good instead of leaving it till something serious occurs.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> I simply cannot believe the naivety of that statement!


as above..
bloody mental.

by not actually taking your cat to the vets your actually breaking the law.


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

Someone on here got reported for culling their own pup, you'll be going the same way if your not careful :whistling2:


----------



## tanliaza (May 11, 2010)

Sry, I've been following both threads & you have to believe people are not "picking on" you, they are genuinely concerned for this kitten as I'm sure you are but you're being very naive.
I've had cats all my life (I'm 40) but would still take the advice of the people with a lot more experience than me.
As for what the vet said, you can't cast it in stone, you have to be the one to take charge, he's not with the kitten you are so have to do what's right for the kitten as circumstances change.
Sorry to everyone with more experience than me if I'm wrong saying this but it's just my opinion. :blush:
Kat


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

you should be reported to the RSPCA on failing to provide vet treatment my god ....

just listen to the people im 19 aswell and i knwo just from reading this your cat is not "Fine" if the stomoch is still distended and then you feed him again you may run the risk of an internal reupture, intestines can only stretch so far you know and then you will have a dead cat..... 

yes he went to to loo but will he be able to again ??? will the next one causre a prolapse ??????????

you madam should not own animals:devil:


----------



## tanliaza (May 11, 2010)

1 thing I meant to ask, you said you're boyfriend told you the kitten had done a poo but you didn't say if it was "normal"


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Lee2211 said:


> Someone on here got reported for culling their own pup, you'll be going the same way if your not careful :whistling2:


I am actually very close to that point - have already saved her 2 threads.
There is only 1 PDSA where she is 
So one call to the PDSA and telling them the story and asking them to inform RSPCA so they can send out an inspector to asses the poor kitten and get it the vet treatment is need.


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello

I too have been following both threads. No on is picking on you but it is so frustrating as deep down you know the kitten isnt well otherwise you wouldnt keep posting asking questions. :blush:

Everyone understands your young and doing things on your own but even the chicken chunks ? breast etc in packets are processed and have extra salt and addidtives and perservatives in them and could be harmful to your kitten especially the high salt levels. As Shell suggested buy a chicken breast (they arent overly expensive £2 for 1 i reckon) and that can be cooked easily in the microwave. Start off with 5 mins then keep checking it by making a small cut in the breast. It is cooked when it is no longer pink inside.

I understand the kitten is going to another new home shortly. I dont mean to patronise you or your family but do you genuinely feel this person could give this kitten a forever home. Will they have the funds and resources to look after the kitten if it turns out the kitten has a long term and costly health problem? If not do you think it may be better for the kitten you give him to a shelter or rescue centre where they will be able to get him back to full health and find him a fantastic forever home. Just a idea but maybe one you should try to consider.

It really does look like for whatever reason the kitten was taken away from his mum way too early and as a result hasnt learned to chew properly and has suffered problems ever since. I am no expert at all but from a outside point of view it does seem that way :bash:

I really hope you do the right thing and get the kitten checked by a vet over the weekend and really think about handing the kitten over to a shelter or rescue.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

yes she can support it shes got 2 other cats
look even if you did report me and someone come round they would see theres nothing wrong with him so go away if you think im neglecting my cat i wouldnt hurt ny animal let alone a sick one so keep your comment to yourself


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> yes she can support it shes got 2 other cats
> look even if you did report me and someone come round they would see theres nothing wrong with him so go away if you think im neglecting my cat i wouldnt hurt ny animal let alone a sick one so keep your comment to yourself


Wrong - 
- you let your kitten starve
- you let it have a bad tummy
- you didnt take it to the vets soon enough
- your feeding it salt, long shelf life stuff, and god knows what else.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, but if you think there's nothing wrong with that kitten, you need to go and look at the photograph you took of him! That is a skeletal, undersized kitten, so there has to be something wrong.


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Jessikat said:


> yes she can support it shes got 2 other cats
> look even if you did report me and someone come round they would see theres nothing wrong with him so go away if you think im neglecting my cat i wouldnt hurt ny animal let alone a sick one so keep your comment to yourself


Your so niave. Just because someone has other cats doesnt mean they are meeting the cats needs! Any idiot can buy or home a animal doesnt automatically mean they know or have the resources to give a animal a good life.

If someone came round they would see a very underweight kitten. The kitten is NOT fine - by your own admission you have said today he has a distorted / bloated stomach that is without the other problems he may have inside.

I have been nothing but polite to you and have really tried in my above post to calmly help you and more importantly the kitten. You just cant see past it! You come on here for advice because you know the Kitten is not right then get the ar$e on when people suggest what you can do and how to help :bash:

I really hope the kitten makes it to Wednesday to see the vet and goes onto have a good and healthy life but i got a bad feeling he wont :blush:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

ok first of all thank you all the members who gave good advise and were genuinely helpfull. second of all the rest of you little geeks wanna stop saying we are abusing this kitten, it came to us throwing up with diarrhea and weighing 1 kg, we phoned the pdsa and took him down, the vet game us 2 medicines one liquid and the other tablets, he said give him only chicken or turkey. now all you can say he doesnt have a clue as much as you want but we followed his advice anyways, he had trouble eating at first but now he doesnt give me chance to put it down he havnt missed one medication and he has went from not eating, and sleeping for most of the day to being hyper playing with a ball, messing around with things and constantly purring so if that sounds like an ill mistreated kitten to you then i have no idea what a healthy one would be. we did not know this kitten wasnt very well when we got him but we have done something about it and he started to improve and now its unbeleivable how much he has changed, when i get chance i will get a video of him and put it on youtube so you can all check out how "ill" he really is. you lot make me laugh that you can come here and fling accusations about when according to some of you he was meant to be dead about 4 days ago.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If you can pay for your internet connection, you can pay for a vets visit. If you dont take him, that is animal neglect.

Ps. I'm fairly certain Eileen is not a "man". So no need to call her one, maaaaan.

PPs. Get off the computer and get it to a vet.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

oh and one more thing if anyone does feel they need to phone rspca or pdsa then you can inbox me and i will give you my mobile number so you can hand it over to whoever you want and i will completely co operate with them to show you all he is actually not dying. he is recovering very quickly and the bloated stomach has went down and looks more even so he has clearly put weight one, and before anyone starts with the cant put weight on over a few days may i remind you he weighed 1 kg, we are going back on wednesday so we will both let all of you know his weight and current condition. damn dont i sound like a right evil animal abuser lol but thanks again to all the helpful advise


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

we have been to the vets and also have another appointment for wednesday are you stupid?


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

norfendz said:


> ok first of all thank you all the members who gave good advise and were genuinely helpfull. second of all the rest of you little geeks wanna stop saying we are abusing this kitten, it came to us throwing up with diarrhea and weighing 1 kg, we phoned the pdsa and took him down, the vet game us 2 medicines one liquid and the other tablets, he said give him only chicken or turkey. now all you can say he doesnt have a clue as much as you want but we followed his advice anyways, he had trouble eating at first but now he doesnt give me chance to put it down he havnt missed one medication and he has went from not eating, and sleeping for most of the day to being hyper playing with a ball, messing around with things and constantly purring so if that sounds like an ill mistreated kitten to you then i have no idea what a healthy one would be. we did not know this kitten wasnt very well when we got him but we have done something about it and he started to improve and now its unbeleivable how much he has changed, when i get chance i will get a video of him and put it on youtube so you can all check out how "ill" he really is. you lot make me laugh that you can come here and fling accusations about when according to some of you he was meant to be dead about 4 days ago.


Then why did Jessikat start another thread worried about his bloated stomach if the kitten is so well and fine! :whistling2:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

feorag said:


> Sorry, but if you think there's nothing wrong with that kitten, you need to go and look at the photograph you took of him! That is a skeletal, undersized kitten, so there has to be something wrong.


yes there was something wrong with him and we took him to the vets and he has gained weight and got him the medication


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

lovin'life said:


> Then why did Jessikat start another thread worried about his bloated stomach if the kitten is so well and fine! :whistling2:


because she didnt know hed had a poo and though he was constipated and because hed put so much weight on in a few days it was bit hard but its ok now
were not feeding him loads just little bits every couple of hours so he cant get bloated again


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

norfendz said:


> ok first of all thank you all the members who gave good advise and were genuinely helpfull. second of all the rest of you little geeks wanna stop saying we are abusing this kitten, it came to us throwing up with diarrhea and weighing 1 kg, we phoned the pdsa and took him down, the vet game us 2 medicines one liquid and the other tablets, he said give him only chicken or turkey. now all you can say he doesnt have a clue as much as you want but we followed his advice anyways, he had trouble eating at first but now he doesnt give me chance to put it down he havnt missed one medication and he has went from not eating, and sleeping for most of the day to being hyper playing with a ball, messing around with things and constantly purring so if that sounds like an ill mistreated kitten to you then i have no idea what a healthy one would be. we did not know this kitten wasnt very well when we got him but we have done something about it and he started to improve and now its unbeleivable how much he has changed, when i get chance i will get a video of him and put it on youtube so you can all check out how "ill" he really is. you lot make me laugh that you can come here and fling accusations about when according to some of you he was meant to be dead about 4 days ago.


Nobody said he was meant to be dead 4 days ago at all. You are both just reading into people's posts what you choose to read and actually putting words into our mouths!!

I presume you are the boyfriend, in which case your girlfriend keeps asking for advice and telling everyone this, that and the other is wrong with the kitten and when advice is offered, then saying there's nothing wrong with the kitten!! It's no wonder people are worried about it, because it seems like you know there is something wrong, but because you're doing what the vet said then there can't be! Unfortunately, that isn't the case and vets advice usually is try this treatment but if there is no change, or if there is anything that worries you *bring it back!*

Please do put a video on You Tube and prove to us that this kitten isn't underweight or undersized, but I very much doubt that you will, because i very much doubt that you dare!


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

i will do. im not putting words into anyones mouths you are all making ur own judgement. my phone broke last night and im currently using a motorola razor(unbeleivable i kno) im going to use my sisters phone tomoro to make a video and get sum pics and they will be up by tomoro night then hopefully you can stop accusing both me and my girlfriend of "abusing" this kitten, my girlfriend asked for advice she did not need poeple to say basicly get him to the vets now or he will die, and just to let you kno he looks extremely well for a kitten that died from starvation 4 days ago  i hope this video will prove it but if not then you are welcome to call round and see for ur self as are the rspca. thats it for tonight i cant be done wasting my time on ppl who do not kno me or my girlfriend or our starved dead kitten  goodnight all and will post up soon as probs be around 7ish tomoro night


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jessikat said:


> i will do. im not putting words into anyones mouths you are all making ur own judgement.


Then please use the quote facility to justify your comment "according to some of you he was meant to be dead about 4 days ago"

And while your on, go and show me whatever I said that made your girlfriend say "I got him that way so dont make out like ie made him like that"

Putting words into people's mouths to suit your case.! :whistling2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Is this thread still going? I thought they'd have swapped it for a Boyzone CD by now...

Ok, grown up hat on now, I think the problem is you come on saying "OMGZ my kitten is bloated and ill and.." etc etc. Then when someone says take it to the vet, you say it's better. It sounds like someone trying to avoid either paying the vet or getting off their bum on a Sat night and taking him down there.

Kittens get ill very quick, as you found out when he went to the vets. If he's not getting better, he needs to go back. He might not be dead now (as if anyone said that?!) but he could be, well before Wednesday.

But if you SAY he is alright now because your mum says so, then he must be *whistles* :whistling2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

ok i am not trying to start an argument here as its clear you are on the defensive due to what you believe people have said to you/your girlfreind (whether this is true or not - i dont know and to be honest dont really care). a swollen belly in an animal, in my experience, can be either pretty harmless or life threatening, iv heard of very few cases in between. just go to the vets tomorrow as opposed to wednesday, worst that could happen is you have a wasted trip for something normal and the reasurance that the kittens fine. if its something more serious then the vet will be able to do something before the situation becomes critical. whats more important, your pride (ie proving people you have never met on a internet forum wrong) or the kitten? im am doing my best not to sound judgemental but if your even the slightest bit worried then go to vets asap, to me personaly i dont care how much experience someone has of cats or whatever they are not a vet, they cannot provide medical care only an opinion. i do honestly hope things work out ok for all involved.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Need to give my two cents' worth here.

Right, I don't doubt that you both care about the kitten - the fact that you're starting threads about its wellbeing or lackof shows that you want to do the best for it, _however_ you have to realise that if you're starting threads implying that you're really concerned about your pet and describing symptoms that generally point towards it being pretty ill, then you can't be offended when people question why you're not going to a vet. I know you have an appointment on Wednesday but believe me as I speak from personal experience when I say that a couple of days here and there can be a matter of life and death. I have had so many similar situations happen to me, most of which the animals in question have _seemed_ fine but you never really know what's going on inside - hence you starting these threads to try to find out.

There are a lot of very well informed and knowledgeable people on here that are trying to help you. Please don't take offence to this because the very fact that you're asking relatively simple questions regarding cat welfare shows that you're not very knowledgeable yourself. That's absolutely fine - we all have to start somewhere and the beauty of forums like this is that you can share tips/advice, etc. But you have to realise that the majority of people on here (most of whom have owned cats for years and have far, far more experience than you or I do) have said that the most important thing you can do now is take the kitten to a vet again. I know you have an appointment on Wednesday but honestly, Wednesday could be too late, and then surely you'd not only blame yourself but regret any hesitation (including wasting time posting on here!) when you could have taken it asap and got a professional to look at it. None of us can diagnose other than what you've told us (which doesn't seem great) and from looking at the picture (which again shows that it clearly is in a bad way.)

If you're not confident with your vet, then please, get a second opinion. You're responsible for this little thing's life now and the most fundamental thing you can do is try to let it keep its life as long and as healthily as possible. Ring the vet's first thing - don't waste any more time, by all means get advice on what you can do in the meantime until it has its appointment in the morning, but please don't waste time and energy taking offence by people's comments on here because EVERYONE wants your kitten to get better, noone is saying anything through malice or spite... Just take the advice given in the meantime, ring a vet and take it from there. Your kitten can't ring the vet for itself so please be a responsible pet owner and get a professional's opinion.

I really hope it's okay, and also that you don't take any offence from the above post as, honestly, none is intended whatsoever.


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd like to edit my post here, as it was unecessarily harsh!

Apologies to the OP... *humble pie!*

I've seen this kitten on webcam just now, and he looks of a fine weight for a 13week old kitten to me....

I think that in the picture he does look skinny, but at the time he hadn't eaten.
Now, on webcam, he seemed of a healthy enough weight, and I'd say that Wednesday would be just fine to get him to the vet, because he did have a bout of not eating/bloating etc.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm going to go ahead and agree with everyone on here that has offered their advice - *get the kitten to the vet, as soon as possible*. Not Wednesday, as it may be too late. 
The fact that the kitten is purring, licking, playing, etc. is not a 100% guarantee that he is fine. Animals are very deceptive when it comes to showing they are ailing, to discourage predators/attackers from identifying them as weakened. It is only when they can't keep up the facade any longer do they begin to show signs that illness is affecting them.
A bloated, hard belly could mean nothing - but then again it could be something deathly serious. Do you really want to take the chance, especially with something so young and already ill? I know I certainly wouldn't. I'd get it back to the vet in a heartbeat, if only for peace of mind that he is alright. 
You are not a vet; your boyfriend is not a vet; your mother is not a vet - the only person who can say that the animal is fine is, that's right, a *licensed veterinarian*.


----------



## Helfen (Jun 12, 2010)

I believe you should start to listen to other people on here and retake the cat to the vet sooner. I and my family have also kept cats for a very long time but we do not pretend to know everything about them, there are far more knowledgeable people on here for feline behaviour! What I do know is that in work we had a dog that showed similar bloating, lethargic behaviour as soon as this happened he went to the vets that same day turns out he had a massive blockage of bedding, which had to be operated on. If a kitten is tiny and ill with symptoms like this there are so many different medical reason for it some of which could be misdiagnosed. A kitten is a weak animal to begin with even if it is nothing seriously wrong, the kitten could be a risk from picking up any number of illnesses, diseases or infections when it is in a weakened state. If the first vet did not know the exact problem with the kitten and is making you wait more than 24/ 48 hours before your next visit then maybe you should see another vet.


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Im afraid I want to shout my mouth in this thread too.

Firstly to everyone:
Don't care about the background story in the majority of these stories, most of the information sound like a combination of lies. Just look at the facts and symptoms related to the animal and make your suggestion.

To Jessikat:
Take it to the vet!
You obviously asked questions on here as you were unsure of your own judgement on the matter, no one should be more qualified to answer and reassure your judgement than a vet. 
If you cannot afford the vet then you shouldn't have the cat in the first place and should give the cat up. If its not your cat then the owner can pay for the vet visit or collect the cat themselves.

*I suggest that no one else replies to this thread unless we hear confirmation that the kitten has been taken to the vet.*

Enough people have said to contact a vet, to say it any more times is a waste of time. 

If anyone disagrees with anything I have said, then feel free to PM me or if you must, start a separate public thread addressed to me.


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

Has the cat had it's shots and vaccinations ect.? 
Is it an outdoor or indoor cat? 

Sorry people, just curious :whistling2:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lee2211 said:


> Has the cat had it's shots and vaccinations ect.?
> Is it an outdoor or indoor cat?
> 
> Sorry people, just curious :whistling2:



I think she said that it hadn't had it vaccination and that it ran away or something like that and turned up at a cats home from where either she or someone related to her fetched it.

I thought she was posting a video of it tonight so we could all see how well it was.:gasp:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It apparently ran away when it was with the breeder (kittens don't 'run away' from their mothers, I think it wandered off and got lost, cos she put them out in the garden!!)

It then ended up in a rescue, where the breeder (her cousin) found it and brought it to her, so no, it hasn't been vaccinated which is why I was so worried at all the symptoms, given that it probably wasn't properly weaned when it got lost and hadn't learned to eat properly in the first place, never mind the viruses it could have been exposed to at a cat rescue.

1Kg is the weight of an average 8,9,10 week old kitten and this kitten is 4 months!!!


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

feorag said:


> It apparently ran away when it was with the breeder (kittens don't 'run away' from their mothers, I think it wandered off and got lost, cos she put them out in the garden!!)
> 
> It then ended up in a rescue, where the breeder (her cousin) found it and brought it to her, so no, it hasn't been vaccinated which is why I was so worried at all the symptoms, given that it probably wasn't properly weaned when it got lost and hadn't learned to eat properly in the first place, never mind the viruses it could have been exposed to at a cat rescue.
> 
> 1Kg is the weight of an average 8,9,10 week old kitten and this kitten is 4 months!!!


I had a suspicion it wouldn't have. Is it too late to advise the OP to get it vaccinated?
And tested for some viruses as well I should think. But she's obviously not going to the vet before Wednesday, so it'll have to wait. Just like the life threatening symptoms and possible fatal blockage I suppose.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I see it is now 8pm and still no post on the you tube video I wonder if it will materialise I seriously hope this poor kitten gets the help it needs as it does seem to be very ill from the pic postedand it obviously has some serious issues ifiis that small at that age as it is not even as big as my 11 week old.
Please get this poor litle kitten back to a vet before wednesday just to make sure all is fine with him


----------

